# ADGA or AGS what would you choose or BOTH



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

What are your opinions on which registration to register you goats. Currently I am with AGS but my mom is with ADGA, we have goats with both. I was thinking of switching to ADGA or considering registering all goats to both (if that is allowable).

Opinions?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

You can register with both ... I prefer ADGA personally.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> You can register with both ... I prefer ADGA personally.


My first goats started off with AGS but I think I prefer ADGA...I like that you can do the online registration, transfer, paperwork etc.

Also I like that you can look up pedigrees online and plan breedings to see how much inbred is possible to try and avoid it.

I do prefer the option of both..as well just as a personal preference. Just wanted to know what others thought; Pros...Cons if any.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Go with ADGA. WAY more professional, more programs, more shows, faster with paperwork, etc. AGS seems to be doing worse and worse. This year i've decided to no longer register with them. I'm ADGA registering from here on out. Another advantage is their super easy, affordable online registering. Seriously...such a time saver!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What shows are sanctioned in your area? Are they AGS or ADGA? I liked registering with both because I really liked the pedigree from AGS much better. I have also been happier with their service even if you can't register online and all that. But ADGA is what the shows around here are sanctioned through.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> Go with ADGA. WAY more professional, more programs, more shows, faster with paperwork, etc. AGS seems to be doing worse and worse. This year i've decided to no longer register with them. I'm ADGA registering from here on out. Another advantage is their super easy, affordable online registering. Seriously...such a time saver!


I am of the online age...so AGS not having online capabilities...well it kinda irritated me. Update with the ages people lol...it just seems like ADGA is more accessible? I guess the pedigree thing and online submission is what I really like about it. I haven't looked into shows but if they have more, that would be a huge bonus.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Go with ADGA. WAY more professional, more programs, more shows, faster with paperwork, etc. AGS seems to be doing worse and worse. This year i've decided to no longer register with them. I'm ADGA registering from here on out. Another advantage is their super easy, affordable online registering. Seriously...such a time saver!


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

KasKiRanch said:


> I am of the online age...so AGS not having online capabilities...well it kinda irritated me. Update with the ages people lol...it just seems like ADGA is more accessible? I guess the pedigree thing and online submission is what I really like about it. I haven't looked into shows but if they have more, that would be a huge bonus.


Yep...ADGA is much more accessible. Their website is fantastic.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> Go with ADGA. WAY more professional, more programs, more shows, faster with paperwork, etc. AGS seems to be doing worse and worse. This year i've decided to no longer register with them. I'm ADGA registering from here on out. Another advantage is their super easy, affordable online registering. Seriously...such a time saver!


Did the AGS used to be a lot better? Thus far, I am pretty disappointed with them. To me, it seems like they need to implement some big changes if they want to stay current. Like make their website a lot more modern and user friendly. There isn't even a 'search' function on their website! Perhaps their leadership needs an overhaul, first...


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Well I have a request into AGS for full transfer transcripts for my three registered with AGS to transfer to ADGA. Sent the request in on Monday via email...lets see how long it takes for them to get back to me........:/


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Stacykins said:


> Did the AGS used to be a lot better? Thus far, I am pretty disappointed with them. To me, it seems like they need to implement some big changes if they want to stay current. Like make their website a lot more modern and user friendly. There isn't even a 'search' function on their website! Perhaps their leadership needs an overhaul, first...


I haven't been a member for years and years like some breeders, but I remember them being so much quicker with registrations and email replies and things like that. Now it takes me quite some time to get things back. I also went to their national show this year...very few breeders were there and the whole thing was more like a tiny local show that was disorganized and dumpy. It was pretty bad and that was a big turnoff for me as a member. It was almost embarrassing.

Then last year they totally switched the locations for nationals...read about it here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f205/ags-nationals-will-not-nj-127791/

They've just had a lot of issues...from their "behind the times" website to their national shows.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

we use both ags is cheeper. we just feel it is a better selling point if they are double registered.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

KW Farms said:


> I haven't been a member for years and years like some breeders, but I remember them being so much quicker with registrations and email replies and things like that. Now it takes me quite some time to get things back. I also went to their national show this year...very few breeders were there and the whole thing was more like a tiny local show that was disorganized and dumpy. It was pretty bad and that was a big turnoff for me as a member. It was almost embarrassing.
> 
> Then last year they totally switched the locations for nationals...read about it here: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f205/ags-nationals-will-not-nj-127791/
> 
> They've just had a lot of issues...from their "behind the times" website to their national shows.


Wow, they actually used to reply to emails?! I have sent some email questions, and have never, ever gotten a reply. The only times I got an answer to something was when I sent in a physical letter with a $1 postage fee, so they'd be bothered to send me a reply!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yeah, last time I sent them an email was maybe Feb. of last year? I had a question about coat colors and I just remember it took awhile for them to reply. I haven't sent them any emails since...so not sure how bad it is now.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They take FOREVER to get back to me if they so at all! I asked them last year about a tattoo change.. Didn't get back to me.. So I sent another asking if they got it or not... Didn't hear back.. Then (like months with this whole dilemma) I emailed again and got a rude reply that they already took care of it and I don't have to worry.
Well it would have been nice to know! That made me quite upset... Then they have been a big pain this year asking about transferring some of my does to ADGA.. I'm don't with them...


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

KW Farms, ...AGS has an opening in our district for director (actually they appear to have almost all openings) ; maybe I should nominate you lol. You are pretty knowledgeable maybe they just need some more people involved that want change. Actually I found out to late that they actually had the National AGS 2013 shows in Kennewick (only a 15 minute drive). Would have been nice if they sent out an email or something to members. Not sure how it went is that the one you where talking about that you recently attended?

*Director terms expiring in 2013:
 
*

Director at Large: Heather Fair

District 1: currently open

District 2: currently open

District 3: Sunni Milligan (not seeking reelection)

District 4: Lora Mae Fugate

District 5: currently open


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Ah that is nice of you. Thanks! Unfortunately as busy as I am...I don't think i'd be able to become a director and I kind of feel like i'm just done and over with AGS. I'm in the process of trying to switch any of my AGS goats to ADGA and from here on out am ADGA registering only.

Yes, AGS nationals in Kennewick is the one I just went to. I'm not surprised you didn't hear about it...sadly, the advertising for it was pretty poor. Trust me...you didn't miss anything. I wish I wouldn't have wasted my time to be honest.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Yeah I kind of agree with you, just sad to see it fall apart. I AM switching my goats just waiting for the paperwork I need from AGS to do so. If I had time on my hands (which I don't) it would be a fun project to actually get AGS turned back around to be a notable registry. Maybe someone with a little more time and incentive will pick up the reins. Until then I think I will stick with moving on with ADGA as they have a better act together; later down the line if AGS improves can think about double registering but not worth it at the moment.


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

Amazing! I got an email response today from AGS on what I need to do/submit to get my transfer records. Only 3 days...not so bad.


----------



## HalfAChanceFarm (Dec 1, 2012)

****BOTH****
*If you absolutely had to choose between one, I would choose ADGA even though my first goats were registered with AGS. *


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

KasKiRanch said:


> Amazing! I got an email response today from AGS on what I need to do/submit to get my transfer records. Only 3 days...not so bad.


Wow! Not bad at all


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I personally have had both good and bad experiences with both. Adga has a woman working there that just doesnt get it, i've had to resend papers several times to get them corrected, and they cost more. However, all the open shows here are adga sanctioned. Ags is supposed to be getting their registrations set up to go online in the near future. They are easier to talk to when you have a problem. We have all our goats double registered.


----------

